# chameleon bite



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

hi if my chameleon bit me would it hurt?? he hisses alot


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeas, it probably would. Not too bad but definately uncomfortable.

The main problem is that it wont let go


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

My chameleon is about 6 months old and ever since i got him (about 4 months ago) i've tried to handle him, but he starts hissing. The guy in the shop said this is just coz he's nervous and he'll stop doing it the more he's handled, but he is still doing it. I've read somewhere that they do not like to be handled so they should be left alone. Should i keep perservering or am i stressing the little guy out too much. But when he's out he seems to love it and is alot more active than what he is in his viv.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

ronzz said:


> My chameleon is about 6 months old and ever since i got him (about 4 months ago) i've tried to handle him, but he starts hissing. The guy in the shop said this is just coz he's nervous and he'll stop doing it the more he's handled, but he is still doing it. I've read somewhere that they do not like to be handled so they should be left alone. Should i keep perservering or am i stressing the little guy out too much. But when he's out he seems to love it and is alot more active than what he is in his viv.
> [snapback]929225[/snapback]​


i used to have a jackson, they get stressed out very easily and stress can cause them to get sick and die more easily then you would think. its best to leave them alone for the most part. i have seen some that dont mind being handled and some that hate it and attack. depends on the speciman, similar to aggressiveness in piranhas, depends on the individual fish


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

chameleons can be handled, but they would rather not be. They are more of a look and enjoy pet then say a ball python. Dont get me wrong, you can handle him, just dont overdue it.


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Yeah, chameleons are not very social pets. If you keep it up he could end up dead.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Sound advice

He's a veiled (Yemen) chameleon. Yesterday he was at the glass so i opened his viv and he walked up my arm, and onto my bed, ran to my pillow which was upright and sat at the top of it and seemed really happy. If he's at the glass i open it and he normally comes out but doesn't like to be held he likes to climb on my bed, but i'm not gonna grab him when he's in his cage anymore as he does get really stressed.

At the minute he's being fed crickets and mealworms (powdered with vitamin supplement). The mealworms and crickets are fed spring greens and carrot. I've been told that when the mealworms change into moths you should feed them to the chameleon as it'll keep them active. But they also said that moths are not nutritionally good. Does anyone know of anything else that is nutritionally good for chameleon except for crickets. I want to vary his diet more. Any ideas?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

i think you got your wires crossed somewhere!!!

Mealworms dont turn into moths, they are the larval stage of the darkling beetle.

As for moths, i think you mean wax worms which are the larva for a moth.

the beetle probaly aren't not much good for the chams, but i expect it would be good to feed the cham moths. It would provide a bit of variety to their hunting methods.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Ah right!!!! I did wonder why they changed from mealworms to beetles but hadn't changed into moths yet. My mate is talking crap (he must have meant wax worms, but told me mealworms)


----------

